# Hannover, Germany



## mlm (Sep 11, 2002)

I was in Hannover, Germany, for 2 days visiting my sister who works there right now. I haven't seen any photos of Hannover here in a long time so I thought I would share some with you. For those of you who don't know much about Hannover, it's a city some 150-200 kms south of Hamburg. It has a population of some 525.000 in the city and (I think) about a million if you include the metro area.

Much of Hannover was, like most other large German cities, more or less totally bombed during WWII. There are some nice old buildings though, that has been either re-built or miracuously avoided the bombs.

Let's get started with some photos...

First we have the Opera House:










Close to the Haubtbahnhof (Main train station)










The Haubtbahnhof itself, which is pretty much in the middle of Hannover:










A sunken promenade in the pedestrian area:










Some shopping center:










Some nice old buildings close to the Marktkirche (97 m):




























Pedestrian area again:










Hannover is a city with a lot of art. Here are cars hanging under some large elevated road:










One of the tallest highrises in the city (91 m):










Some new buildings and top of one of the 2 TV towers of Hannover (this is the small one):










The Kreuzkirche:










Some statue with the Kreuzkirche in the background:










Anyone would like to climb this ladder? Has to be the longest I've ever seen:



















The Marktkirche again:










I'm not sure what this river is called, but there were some nice bridges over it:



















More art:










Another chuch, parts of it survived the bombs during the war:










The "Norddeutsche Landesbank", I just love this building. Great modern architechture if you ask me 





































Some views from the top of the Rathaus (City Hall):



















The new football station of Hannover, the AWD Arena, seen form the top of the Rathaus. It'l be used for the Worldcup in 2006, and are normally home to Hannover 96:










The Rathaus itself. It is 98 m tall and was completed in 1913:














































After a nice hot day with great weather, it started to rain in the evening (damn!!!). I had planned to get some night shots, so this was very bad. I did catch the Rathaus at a moment without much rain though:










Moved on to get the Norddeutsche Landesbank too, and the second after I got this shot (the only one) heavy rain started to fall, so I had to run back to my sisters car:










And finally a panorama from the top of the Rathaus (click to enlarge):



That's it, hope you liked em. I surely liked Hannover.


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

Pretty impressive mlm...I liked the trainstation and sunken promenade...That a pretty good idea...Oh, and taking a picture of a guy taking a picture?? Very classic, very Fellini...


----------



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

Lovely!Really nice!


----------



## Mantas (May 13, 2003)

The city is f*cking awesome!


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

The name of the river running through Hannover is called Leine. The riverbank in the centre of the city, next to the old palace (now the Diet of Lower Saxony State) is called Hohen Ufer (hight riverbank), where the name of the city derives from. The royal family of Hannover (the Guelph/ Welfen) is closely linked with the British royal family (House of Hanover).

Hannover is a famous city for its many fairs. The world's biggest fair, the CeBit fair, is staged annualy during spring time.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Hannover looks great. It has been a long time since I was there.


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

What happen with Hannover 2000 ? Which building has not been destroyed ?


----------



## mlm (Sep 11, 2002)

/\ Hannover hosted the EXPO in 2000. What do you mean by "Which building has not been destroyed"? Most buildings in the city was destroyd, expect a few like the Rathaus. Even the Marktkirche was partly destroyed, but obviously rebuilt/renovated. There were some nice city models at the Rathaus showing the city now, in 1945, in 1938 and an old one (18something). The 1945 model loked like one huge ruin.

@ YellePerilo: Thanx for the info!

@ The rest: Thanx for the nice comments.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Stunning architecture.


----------



## Skyland (Jul 3, 2005)

Congratulations: excellent pictures! I did not know that Hannover rebuilt some of its old town. I love those red roofs... Thanks!

Hannover airport (5.2Mn passengers in 2004):



























New terminal C:


----------



## aaaaaa1 (Apr 2, 2003)

too clean


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

After every worlds fairs most of pavillons are distroyed. But there is always something, some attraction which are not destroyed ( Eiffel Tower, Atomium or...) so what rest for the EXPO 2000 ?


----------



## Zarkon (Dec 22, 2004)

A mix of old and new.. nice Hannover!


----------



## mlm (Sep 11, 2002)

JP said:


> After every worlds fairs most of pavillons are distroyed. But there is always something, some attraction which are not destroyed ( Eiffel Tower, Atomium or...) so what rest for the EXPO 2000 ?


No idea, I'm just a damn tourist


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

ooohhh !! buuhhh !!

I just forgot something important... very nice photos !!!  I like it a lot !


----------



## mlm (Sep 11, 2002)

Thank you JP. 



YelloPerilo said:


> The name of the river running through Hannover is called Leine. The riverbank in the centre of the city, next to the old palace (now the Diet of Lower Saxony State) is called Hohen Ufer (hight riverbank), where the name of the city derives from.


Here's a photo of that riverbank. I think it could need some clean up, would be a very cool place with bars and cafes if they would clean up the place. As it is now it looks and feels a bit "forgotten":


----------



## ch1le (Jun 2, 2004)

fantastic pics mlm! The city looks awesome! And it has been rebuilt so so nicely!


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

mlm said:


> Thank you JP.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a photo of that riverbank. I think it could need some clean up, would be a very cool place with bars and cafes if they would clean up the place. As it is now it looks and feels a bit "forgotten":


You are right about the cleaning up of the Hohen Ufer. Most of the time this place is quite "forgotten" as you said. But the fleamarket on Sunday on both sides of the riverbank attracts a lot of tourists as well as young people.

Did you go to the Herrenhäuser Garten and the Orangerie? The Herrenhäuser Garten is one of the best preserved barock garden in Europe.

BTW very nice photos


----------



## mlm (Sep 11, 2002)

YelloPerilo said:


> Did you go to the Herrenhäuser Garten and the Orangerie? The Herrenhäuser Garten is one of the best preserved barock garden in Europe.


Nope, I didn't visit any of those places, I was only in Hannover monday where all these photos are taken. I did plan to stay the whole week, but the weather forecast were getting bad, so I decided to go back home. Maybe I'll return on sunday though, if the weather will get better again. My sister is working/living close to Hannover, and she often at home (in Denmark) so I can ride with her and stay at her place.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

mlm said:


> My sister is working/living close to Hannover, and she often at home (in Denmark) so I can ride with her and stay at her place.


You both could make a stop in Hamburg on a sunny day then.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

very nice city!


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

Great great pics of my city. I guess oyu have a really great camera because my pics that I'm slo going to post soon are not even half as good.
Yes, it's true, Hannover doesn't have a good image.

It's not ugly at all, it just a little bit boring for tourists and especially the center of the city is quite ugly and obviously that's what most people see when they just stop by for a short time.

It's a great city to live in though and quarters like the List (will post pics soon) and Linden for example are really beautiful.


----------



## Whose Homepage (Oct 3, 2002)

Thank you, mlm, these are SUPER nice photos of Hannover! :applause: :applause: :applause:

I must admit I've never been there ... only came through on the train on countless occasions, or got off the train in order to go to the airport.


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

And you are an asoluty great photographer obviously.
What camera do you use?


----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

Neat!


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Hannover's Norddeutsche Landesbank building is like building a mess, without any beauty.

Messy glassy blocks, 6/10.


----------



## mlm (Sep 11, 2002)

I think the Norddeutsche Landesbank building is great. But this is not a "rate our tallest" thread....

@ StoneRose: I'm using Canon 300D.

Thanx for all the nice words all.


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

i've always heard that Hannover is one of the ugliest cities in Germany,but when i see the pics,i can't believe that!


----------



## chukchi (Jan 6, 2005)

Very nice. Thanks for the wonderful pics.


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

thats not a ladder, its a deathtrap


----------



## michle79 (Aug 16, 2005)

DiggerD21 said:


> You both could make a stop in Hamburg on a sunny day then.


Ja genau, Gute Idee! But we don`t have real Scyscrapers in Hamburg.
Das höchste Wohngebäude ist glaube ich im Stadtteil "Osdorfer Born" mit so ca. 20 Etagen.

:cheers:


----------



## Kaneda (Dec 3, 2002)

Some wonderful pictures mlm - they really make me wanna visit the city again.


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

Very nice photos. At first I thought they were postcards that you had scanned, but then I saw your name on the "postcard's" border and it matches your initials. Very professional looking stuff.

Hannover seems like a nice enough city to me and I also think the Norddeutsche Landesbank is amazing. I can't believe that some conservative bankers agreed to have such a avante-garde building. It really is an amazing building.

I know that Volkswagen has its headquarters officially down the road in Wolfsburg, but I bet that they have a lot of operations in Hannover.


----------



## xXMrPinkXx (Aug 11, 2005)

Great Hannover Pics mlm! :applause: 
I like the Rathaus the most!
Here are some more shots of this wonderful building:


----------



## xXMrPinkXx (Aug 11, 2005)

JP said:


> After every worlds fairs most of pavillons are distroyed. But there is always something, some attraction which are not destroyed ( Eiffel Tower, Atomium or...) so what rest for the EXPO 2000 ?


Hannover has the Expo-Dach! It´s completly made of wood!


----------



## AlCapone.Italia (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice city and so colorfull pictures.


----------



## Diviner (May 4, 2006)

i visited hannover a few month ago and like it very much above all the great garden of herrenhausen.  
also very impressive is the interior of the townhall (rathaus), unfortunately i don´t have any pictures of it.. :bash:


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

very cool city , but where is it located exactly ..... ?


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Awesome pictures and city! :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Looks like a beautiful city. Impressive pano!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

And the photo of rathaus at dark is wonderful!


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Wow I hadn't seen these pics yet, they look gorgeous!

Hannover is nice bcos they have a suburb (or smth like) called Blumenau!


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

I loved the colours.Simply magic.


----------



## mlm (Sep 11, 2002)

Oh is this thread still alive. Thanx for all the comments.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

mlm, you're photos r the best I've ever seen of this city!!  I always remind the ugly things of Hannover until now - but after seeing your pics, I'm thinking about to visit this beauty


----------



## Shenzhen_GAWC (Feb 27, 2006)

Thats really awsome the city is just what u would want


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

I still think the best things in Hannover are not the Rathaus or the herrenhäuser Gärten but List and Linden, two of the nicest neighbourhoods and at least if you're talking about the List, the most beautiful neighbourhoods I've been to in Germany.

I don't know if they are reason enough to visit Hannover but they sure are great places to live.

And then you got the Maschsee and the area around the zoo.

That's why even though Hannover doesn't really have a good reputation in Germany (because tourists never see those neighbourhoods) most Hannovarians love living there.


----------



## NullVier (May 8, 2007)

I really like this city - and I am visiting it very often. It's great for shopping.


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

I really like that first shot of the Rathaus on the third page it looks like it was photoshopped nicely.

Nice pictures of a crisp, clean city in Hannover.


----------



## KoolKeatz (Jan 30, 2007)

really nice pics! some of the best ive ever seen of hannover


----------



## brossa (May 21, 2007)

Great pics!

I think Hannover just is known as ugly because the buildings after the second war. But that builings are also in other german cities.

But I think it´s a underrated city anyway, because most people only know the downtown, like Kröpcke or Raschplatz and not the nice places like Maschpark, Maschsee, Herrenhäuser Gärten, the old town area or as StoneRose said the neighburhoods there.

But Hannover is taking the right way with the new projects like a new Kröpcke Center.


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

very nice.


----------



## Judazzz (Jul 7, 2006)

I've been in Hannover thousands of times (my dad - he's German - grew up there, and my grandmother still lives in the city), but I've rarely ever seen it as pretty as in these pictures - excellent photography!!!

I really like Hannover: it's pretty big (at least compared to where I come from), but it lacks the hectic chaos of many other large cities (which by no means means that nothing happens there, however). I can understand where the boring image is based on, although I do not really agree with it: in my experience, it's a laidback, open and friendly city, and very green as well (the 'Hannoveraner' call it 'Die Großstadt im Grünen'). Except for the Altstadt, the city center isn't all that great, as most of it is post-WW2 architecture. The residential area's surrounding the city however are great: multicultural and very lively. My grandmother lives in Linden (see can see the Leine from her balcony), and to be honest, I wouldn't mind living there myself...


----------



## hedi1920 (Aug 15, 2008)

great pictures. good work mlm :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those Hannover photos are really very nice; thanks for posting them


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Wonderful pictures, the city is also worth to visit, just like Hamburg. Hannover is not so far from Sweden.


----------



## HenMDev (Apr 28, 2010)

nice.


----------

